# Souris : 3e bouton (clic molette)



## Niconemo (28 Mai 2002)

Aux utilisateurs de souris 3 boutons ou molette cliquable. Comment avez vous paramétré ce 3e bouton ?

Le réglage le plus polyvallent que j'ai trouvé (et je crois que je ne suis pas près d'en changer) : Double clic + touche Option (alt)

Ce réglage permet de nombreuses fonctions qu ce soit dans le finder ou dans certaines applications. Quelques exemples :

Finder :
Navigation dans les dossiers : on ouvre les dossiers (ou documents) d'un clic tout en refermant le dossier suppérieur (mieux que le clic et demi)
Fenêtres du finder : un clic dans la case de fermeture d'une fenêtre ferme toutes les fenêtres ouvertes
Dans n'importe quelle application : un clic sur le bureau masque l'application active

Photoshop : 
Avec l'outil tampon, définit le point de départ d'un clic et d'une seule main
Avec l'outil pinceau, aéro  prend une couleur avec la pipette sans changer d'outil


Explorer :
Clic sur un lien télécharge le fichier lié


----------



## mfay (28 Mai 2002)

Heu, j'y ais mis le rechargement des armes dans Tactical Ops  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Mais comme c'est pas très pratique, je ne m'en sert pas du tout. En fait, le bouton de la molette ne me sert à rien, par contre, la molette je ne m'en lasse pas (Changement d'arme).

Un peu bestial l'utilisation de ma souris, non ?


----------



## roro (28 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Niconemo:
*
Explorer :
Clic sur un lien télécharge le fichier lié*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

dans les navigateurs, j'ai configuré le bouton de la molette pour ouvrir le lien en arrière plan.

dans le finder, pas d'utilisation particulière. Suis sous X et je n'utilise que la vue en colonnes.


----------

